# Top Cities in India Will Probably Run Out of Water in Next 5 Years!



## Kirtu Jindal (Dec 19, 2012)

Delhi groundwater may run dry in 3-5 yrs: Study - The Economic Times

This is extremely disturbing to read, but is anyone surprised?


----------



## amjath (Dec 19, 2012)

time to improve salt water to fresh water conversion


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 19, 2012)

meh..cancel some plans for those high rises for elites and "megotmoneycozmestinkyrich" people...it would come back to normal..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 19, 2012)

I observed Hyderabad has lot of ground water problem because these real estate ppl are building jungles of concrete building
rapidly.People don't care but will realize one day they made huge mistake and will start harvesting.


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2012)

Indian Govt, are you listening this?
Wonder, how much will be the price for 'Package water' in the 6th year?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 25, 2012)

What the hell govt has to do with this? It seems that these days people have a habit of bashing govt for every damn thing.


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2012)

^ Government has to take measures at a national level, when comes to building reservoirs or saltwater-to-freshwater conversion processes to aid the future people for water needs.
It also can amend certain strict laws (afresh) for the factory outlets to empty its contents, not into the edible water supplies but to somewhere, that won't affect flora/fauna life.

Though the individual can contribute the goal by using less water or by limiting water pollution, it's not gonna do much help than the former. People follow the lead better than the behaving themselves individually.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 25, 2012)

meh....Delhi is the capital
even if the whole country does not have water
Delhi will have water
or atleast the rich brats of Delhi will have water


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2012)

^ Sure, there will be "Water Mafia"s soon!


----------



## Nipun (Dec 25, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> What the hell govt has to do with this? It seems that these days people have a habit of bashing govt for every damn thing.



I agree. People want a new law for everything. Why can't they reform themselves without new laws?


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 25, 2012)

Hopefully there will be rainwater.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 25, 2012)

Rainwater won't last long. Have you seen massive water storage facilities in Delhi? If groundwater is gone, then everyone but the rich people will have severe problems. Even the upper middle class people won't be exempt.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 25, 2012)

A district ,Buldhana in Maharashtra which used to have regular water till last year suddenly is left with out water in the midst of Winter. People there are shuddering to even think about what will happen in Summers.
 The 2 Dams which used to supply water to the district have gone Dry due to almost no rainfall in the region this year and there is no Ground Water to fall back to. This from the district which always had plenty of water throughout history.

   The citizens there recently with having 2 dams in proximity never thought they would be one to face this situation. Wonder what will happen to us ? 

  Suddenly people need to make expenses around 2500 Rs for water every week. The poor and the middle class need to defecate in the open due to dry taps as water no where in sight. 

   If you had taken water for granted, now is the time to ponder. 



> Residents of Buldhana town are shivering these days. No it is not due to the cold. It is the thought of summer that makes them shiver. Even though it is peak winter, the town is getting water once in 20 days. Publicly the officials say the situation will remain under control but the citizens are fearing the worst.
> 
> An official in district administration revealed on condition of anonymity that as on date top officials are unable to see how far their efforts to meet summer season's requirement would be successful. "It is an unprecedented crisis. The government has to think of the entire district. Some water has to be provided for cattle too. The sources are limited and most are either dry or will go dry before onset of summer," he told TOI.




 Meanwhile We carelessly pollute the rivers, and waste whatever little water we have.The study from HESCO shows there is no river in Northern India that is even fit for bathing forget water consumption due to sewage and industrial waste that we dump in incessantly.



> The famed rivers of India's Gangetic plains are turning into "sewage", threatening the life and health of millions of people dependent on them, warned a team of 11 environmental activists who cycled through the region covering around 1,800km in 27 days.
> 
> In the capital earlier this week on way to their final stop, Dehra Dun, team members they crossed 24 rivers while cycling through north Bengal, Bihar and Uttar Pradesh.
> 
> ...



 About time for those who took nature and natural resources as granted to see the living hell .


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 25, 2012)

India is a directionless state ........................without any head or toe , from law to natural resources  , no one cares about anything and at last put every blame on government  , people waste water like nothing ,same for other resources as well


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 25, 2012)

On top of that there are no water harvesting methods implemented.. We just depend on the rain.. One day the rain won't fall but probably we will..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 25, 2012)

> without any head or toe , from law to natural resources , *no one cares about anything and at last put every blame on government ,1. people waste water like nothing ,same for other resources as well*


this
1.apart from *Marwadis*


> We just depend *fully *on the rain.. One day the rain won't fall but probably we will.. *die*


----------



## Ankit Omar (Dec 27, 2012)

I think Government already has some measures in place - for example, there are bye-laws in a number of cities that require water harvesting to be done for all new constructions above a certain plot size - it is up to people to implement them (of course, also for the Govt to enforce it).

However, I have seen people avoiding it - just because it will cost another 5-10 thousand - and will be a lot of hassle too.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 27, 2012)

> "The government is concerned and we are gearing up to find new aquifers all over the country as this is the only way out,"


wow their only plan is to tap into even more ground water
ground needs some of it too, humans will find a way to get


----------



## tonydisalva (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello

    it is very good information about this 
Hopefully there will be rainwater.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 11, 2013)

About time .


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 11, 2013)

JojoTheDragon said:


> About time .



+ infinity... 

it was bound to happen, you keep on increasing the FAR and decrease the population / square km where the wealth live, then where is the water going to come from? i think the until now children had to only worry about competition in exams, soon their parents will have to worry about competition in food, water and quality of life..



Anorion said:


> wow their only plan is to tap into even more ground water
> ground needs some of it too, humans will find a way to get



lol. rainwater? with cities like delhi and mumbai turning to concrete jungles.. what sort of rain are you expecting?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 11, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Sure, there will be "Water Mafia"s soon!


We already have them!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 11, 2013)

its time for payback kiddos.there is a limit for everything.it was not december 21st,doomsday started far before that when humans started misusing resources without any limits.  thats why this water scarcity or random weather change etc.,


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 11, 2013)

From a famous quote


Agent Smith said:


> Every mammal on this planet instinctively develops a natural equilibrium with the surrounding environment but you humans do not. You move to an area and you multiply and multiply until every natural resource is consumed and the only way you can survive is to spread to another area. There is another organism on this planet that follows the same pattern. Do you know what it is? A virus. Human beings are a disease, a cancer of this planet.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ Nice and true quote from "The Matrix".


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by Agent Smith
> Every mammal on this planet instinctively develops a natural equilibrium with the surrounding environment but you humans do not. You move to an area and you multiply and multiply until every natural resource is consumed and the only way you can survive is to spread to another area. There is another organism on this planet that follows the same pattern. Do you know what it is? A virus. Human beings are a disease, a cancer of this planet.


its so true man!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 12, 2013)

Damn it.Awesome quotes. Will use this in my college to spread awareness. Thank you very much for sharing


----------

